# "I Hate My Boat"



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Ya know, I've talked with allot of boat owners over the past couple of years... I often start the conversation with "I love your boat, Or Nice Boat!" really nice boats I'll say; Permission to come aboard?"  
Now this is kind of sad when I hear the owner say; "Thanks, but I hate it" I've heard this response more then a few times which seems to indicate that it's a pretty common feeling! I don't press the owners for reasons and try to respect their privacy although sometimes I'll suggest "You can make it into a boat you love, don't you think?" Then I hear; "Eh I'm gonna sell it"

No, I don't hate my boat even though I know it's far from mental image of the boat I would love to have. So, fess up! Do you hate your boat?


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Actually, I hate Painkiller's boat.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

I only hate my boat on the hard.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

I love fixing stuff on my boat, and there's a pretty long list of "things to fix"...Therefore, I love my boat!


----------



## Sabreman (Sep 23, 2006)

No, I don't hate my boat. This is my dream boat and never thought that I'd be in a position to own something like it. But. I'm particular with it. When we bought it, there was a long list of stuff that needed repair or upgrade. Nothing was massive except for the rotted bulkhead but there was a *lot*.

My problem was that I wanted everything fixed NOW and became a bit depressed during the first and second years. I think that this is where many owners get frustrated. They either don't have the knowledge or funds to make the boat right so they end up hating it. Or they have wildly unrealistic expectations like we sometimes see on Sailnet ("I only have funds for a junk 22' footer and want to live aboard and circumnavigate...and I've never sailed").

I'm happy to say that this is our 4th year and I can actually sit on the boat and enjoy it with nothing significant on my list. Lots of insignificant stuff though 

Links to Victoria:
VICTORIA (and her mistress)
S/V Victoria Head Reconstruction


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Sabreman said:


> ("I only have funds for a junk 22' footer and want to live aboard and circumnavigate...and I've never sailed").


Oh so thats where I went wrong...


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Actually, I hate Painkiller's boat.


He and I have the same boat...grrrrrrrr


----------



## imagine2frolic (Aug 7, 2008)

Maybe it's not the boat itself, but the fact that Pain owns it?... ...lol.. ...*i2f*


----------



## RichP (Jul 20, 2008)

deniseO30 said:


> Ya know, I've talked with allot of boat owners over the past couple of years... I often start the conversation with "I love your boat, Or Nice Boat!" really nice boats I'll say; Permission to come aboard?"
> Now this is kind of sad when I hear the owner say; "Thanks, but I hate it" I've heard this response more then a few times which seems to indicate that it's a pretty common feeling! I don't press the owners for reasons and try to respect their privacy although sometimes I'll suggest "You can make it into a boat you love, don't you think?" Then I hear; "Eh I'm gonna sell it"
> 
> No, I don't hate my boat even though I know it's far from mental image of the boat I would love to have. So, fess up! Do you hate your boat?


Well, you can modify and restore your boat, tune the rig, get new sails. But ultimately if it doesn't sail right there's not alot you can do about the hull and keel shape.


----------



## pdqaltair (Nov 14, 2008)

*I only hate the things that are broken.*

Most days I love her.

This week I am replacing 2 engines, and the relationship is strained.

Two weeks ago I put in a nice propane fireplace, the the relationship was wonderful (easy install).

The summer was mostly great... except when the furler bearings went far from home. They were easy of fix, so we made up.

We have an up-and-down relationship.


----------



## Omatako (Sep 14, 2003)

Whenever something goes wrong with any part of the boat's equipment (rarely does something go wrong with the boat itself), I see it as a team member letting down the team and I get a little ratty with the member, get it fixed and carry on.

But blame the boat? Never. She saved the lives of me an my family!!


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

Omatako said:


> Whenever something goes wrong with any part of the boat's equipment (rarely does something go wrong with the boat itself), I see it as a team member letting down the team and I get a little ratty with the member, get it fixed and carry on.
> 
> But blame the boat? Never. She saved the lives of me an my family!!


Good answer Andre, I like that. I love our boat, and I've loved every boat we've ever had....until I found one I loved more  .


----------



## petmac (Feb 27, 2007)

deniseO30 said:


> Ya know, I've talked with allot of boat owners over the past couple of years... I often start the conversation with "I love your boat, Or Nice Boat!" really nice boats I'll say; Permission to come aboard?"
> Now this is kind of sad when I hear the owner say; "Thanks, but I hate it" I've heard this response more then a few times which seems to indicate that it's a pretty common feeling! I don't press the owners for reasons and try to respect their privacy although sometimes I'll suggest "You can make it into a boat you love, don't you think?" Then I hear; "Eh I'm gonna sell it"
> 
> No, I don't hate my boat even though I know it's far from mental image of the boat I would love to have. So, fess up! Do you hate your boat?


I kind of like my boat.  I think that most sailors like their boats.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

Smack may not like my boat, but his boat doesn't like _*him*_! Can't say I blame it.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

imagine2frolic said:


> Maybe it's not the boat itself, but the fact that Pain owns it?... ...lol.. ...*i2f*


He's just jealous because my boat isn't stuck in a lake, sailing in the same circle all the time.


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Even when the shaft came out of the transmission (again), and home was upwind in a light breeze (not her best point), I loved my boat. I just enjoyed the sailing until sunset, got close to home, fixed the shaft (hopefully right this time). I went back to my mooring and admired my boat as I rowed away from her. Work with your boat, with conditions.
Anyone who hates his boat has the wrong boat or the wrong expectations.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

LOL, Denise you're hanging out in the wrong marinas!

Most people I talk to love their boats, even if they eventually want something bigger/faster/newer. 

I feel good just stepping aboard, and I feel great being out on the water. I enjoy the maintenance and upgrades. I even had a smile on my face last week replacing the f#$&#*!$ clogged fuel filter on a f%$*%ing hot engine in the middle of the bay. 

But then my sanity has been questioned before  

Jim


----------



## captbillc (Jul 31, 2008)

*my boat is great even though its not 40 ft like i wanted*

i really like my boat. the PO who had it built told me he never begrudged a boat anything and he put everything on it he wanted when he had it built in 1994. it was the only nimble 30 express made. later he added profurl in boom with a fully battened main. i sailed with him 4 years & he sold it to me. i told him i would never sell it or change the name. he died 3 weeks later about the 1st of september 2003. since i am 87 now i have only 12 1/2 years of sailing till i am 100. (unless i keep sailing after that) my daughter, who loves sailing will have it after that.


----------



## Capnblu (Mar 17, 2006)

I like Petmac's boat.


----------



## MikeinLA (Jul 25, 2006)

When I stop to ponder the state of the world, the current U.S. political climate, the economy, the decline in my business, government, taxes and the majority of people I run into on a daily basis, I think my boat is among the few things I DON'T hate. Well, plus my kid and my Porsche.

Mike


----------



## bob77903 (Nov 10, 2008)

I love my boat, just wish she would learn to eat something else rather than BEN FRANKLINS :laugher


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I sailed into my Brother in laws Marina yesterday. The smallest boats where 35' and I came in with a 24' from 1968. I ask my brother if something like my boat was even aloud to tie off on there docks. One day I will have a bigger boat and I will miss Sea Chase so for now I enjoy our time togther good or bad. Sometimes times I feel guilty that I cant aford to make her top look new again.


----------



## Northeaster (Jan 13, 2007)

Captbillc - I am only 40, but my wife and I hope to be still sailing when we are 87! Her grandfather just bought a new chainsaw, at 82, as he still cuts / splits all of his own hardwood, as well as runs the tractor, big garden etc. 
We hate seeing parents and friends, who are only in their 50s and 60s, who have basically given up on being active, and complain that they can't do anything anymore.

Then, an 87 year old sails by us, with the rail in the water, and we know (or at least hope) that will be us someday too!

Fair winds!

PS. like (maybe not love) my boat too, and certainly know her inside and out!


----------



## ronspiker (Jun 27, 2001)

What is Painkillers boat? I don't know it. I want to be able to hate it too..


----------



## xort (Aug 4, 2006)

It's a Love/Hate relationship.


----------



## alt2410 (Jun 27, 2009)

Ive got a 23 ytar old Catalina 27 and while its not the biggest fastest nicest or newest boat in the marina ive been sailing her for my entire life. My grandfather had the boat since new and I learned to sail on her. Ive since inherited the boat, Even though I could afford something beter and the Catalina is by no means perfect I love it and couldent ever see myself selling her.


----------



## painkiller (Dec 20, 2006)

ronspiker said:


> What is Painkillers boat? I don't know it. I want to be able to hate it too..


Heh heh. It's a Beneteau 343. Smack's just jealous cuz he's land-locked in his little ol' lake.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

painkiller said:


> Heh heh. It's a Beneteau 343. Smack's just jealous cuz he's land-locked in his little ol' lake.


The *OLD* smack wouldn't let you get away with that. After his forced "vacation", and trip to the back room, he's just no fun anymore!


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Smacky get sent to time out did he?


----------



## CalebD (Jan 11, 2008)

I used to 'hate' other peoples keel boats when I was in my 20's and only had a 14' day sailor I kept anchored near the other moored boats. That 'hate' was mostly out of jealousy and now I mostly don't hate other peoples boats. If I have to 'hate' it is because of the owners and not the boats themselves. 
They are more like horses who like to get out of the stable and run a little and feel the wind and bone in their teeth. I don't hate much these days as it does not pay much to get one's back up over this or that. Boats are more separate from owners to me now that I am in my 50's. 
Owning a keel boat can change your perceptions considerably. I couldn't afford one when I was in my 20's and can barely afford one now. This has changed my perspective considerably. 
Hopefully I would have to try pretty hard to get banned, although I know that the boyz at AS seem to have some fun with my posts over here.
Still glad to be of service since the rest of the old boy network can't find a better use of their time then being Trolls over here.
Looking for mocking and flames!
Sweet dreams.


----------



## Dirtboy (Jul 13, 2009)

I work in the service department of a large powersports dealership. I'm here to tell you there are some people who can't be pleased. There aren't too many of them out there, but when I deal with them I usually end up feeling quite sorry for them ........... they've got to live with themselves 24/7, I've only got to deal with them for a day or so.

We had one customer who brought his new Jet Boat in for it's first service and had 47 seperate complaints, (it's our all time reccord) about three valid ones and the rest were things like: "If the sun is just right, and you hold your head right here, you can see a 1 inch mar ...... no can't see it now, the sun has to be just right!" I know that instead of enjoying his new Jet Boat, he's constantly obsessing over trival flaws in his drive for perfection. It got so bad last time that he was politely told to find a new service department next time he needed service; we're through, we hate disapointing customers.

DB


----------



## catamount (Sep 8, 2002)

I bet people hate their boats because they bought the wrong boat for the way they actually use their boat. For example, maybe they bought a traditional full keel with a clipper bow and long bowsprit and a lot of wood trim, because they thought it looked good and seaworthy and they like the appearance, but in fact their slip is deep in a marina that has a complicated array of piers, fingers, and channels and thus requires a lot of maneuvering to get in and out, and they're not actually out crossing oceans, just going for daysails on the weekends, which they do less and less because hoisting those heavy sails on those recalcitrant sailtracks (that look nice and traditional) is just too difficult.


----------



## flyingwelshman (Aug 5, 2007)

I love my boat!

She is my first.

She’s not the prettiest, but she has a natural wholesomeness and is comfortable in her ‘skin’.

She lets me try things out with her: things I’ve read about in magazines or on the internet.

While those with the high-maintenance, newer, ‘trophy’ yachts are stuck at the dock spending money on their boats’ looks – I’m out riding mine like there’s no tomorrow.

Yeah, I know that the time will come when I’ll want something younger: something with sleeker lines and curves in all the right places. Until that time comes I will appreciate what I’ve got. And when we do eventually part ways and I’m the one with the shiny new craft, I know I will always have a place for her in my heart.

She’s my first and always will be.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

How can anyone who goes out on there boat hate there boat? If you hate your boat then you wouldn't use it. Examples of people who would hate a boat :

1 - an ex who won the boat in court out of spite (will probable sell it)

2 - The spouse who hates sailing but has a husband or wife who loves to sail all the time.

3 - My wife would like me to buy a motor boat. I told her it would be her boat because I HATE motor boats. So if you saw me working on a motor boat I might say I hate this boat but I would never say I hate my boat.

Sailboats look like dreams too me, motor boats look like nightmares.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

It seems to me that people who hate the boat don't take em out. find nothing but reasons not to sail it. The novelity seems to wear off as soon as they take possesion! Soon the boat is either abandoned, just motored at the dock, never sailed, anymore and just kept at the club,or marina because it's near impossible to sell a boat that is not maintained.


----------



## cb32863 (Oct 5, 2009)

I hate the fact that I don't have a boat.......... yet. Once I get my experience level up, I will. Difficult to be patient but I know it will pay off in the end.


----------



## knothead (Apr 9, 2003)

Stillraining said:


> Smacky get sent to time out did he?


Yeah, Ol Smack has been tamed apparently. Used to be a ban would just p!ss him off. Nowadays he just concentrates on making everybody on the Fight Club thread hug and play nice. 
Oh well, I guess it happens to the best of em.


----------



## tager (Nov 21, 2008)

Sabreman said:


> ... Or they have wildly unrealistic expectations like we sometimes see on Sailnet ("I only have funds for a junk 22' footer and want to live aboard and circumnavigate...and I've never sailed").


Well, how unrealistic is that really? I know you can't sail around the world on a "junk" boat, but I do know that you can on a 22' boat, and that many have done so on smaller boats. It's also important to remember, the difference between a "junk" 22' boat, and a really nice 22' boat is a lot smaller than the difference between a "junk" 30ft boat and a really nice 30 ft boat.


----------



## bashmaki (Oct 21, 2009)

interesting thread to read for one with no sailboat. Many things to consider


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

bashmaki said:


> interesting thread to read for one with no sailboat. Many things to consider


Much depends on the boat you buy. I had a nice little Laguna 22 as my first sailboat. We just sailed it every chance we got, and nothing hardly ever broke. I just got an older Hunter 36. It's a great boat for me, and has developed a couple of issues. An older, larger boat is going to have things that need fixing. Don't expect to just go crank up the diesel, and go sailing every time. If you just remember they are boats, and they break, you'll never hate your boat. This applies to new boats too, not just older ones.


----------



## bashmaki (Oct 21, 2009)

I live in the midwest where there are not a lot of used boats to choose from without putting on quite a few miles. We have a couple pretty large inland lakes within 25 miles from here. They would be Lake Traverse & Big Stone Lake. These lakes make up part of the border between South Dakota and MN.

At present I'm trying to get familiar with the different brands & models. Looking at pluses and minus's of all of them. I looked at a Catalina 23 a couple of weeks ago and an old Tanzer 22, the other day. The Tanzer was a nice boat. It seems to be a buyers market right now with the economy the way it is and winter coming on here.
I'm not afraid to fix anything. I grew up on a ranch where, if we needed something, we built it. If it was broke; we fixed it. I think the hardest thing for me to get onto is the lingo/nomenclature for all the gismo's,do-dads and what-for's on these sail boats. It will come with time I suppose.
I've found, however, that this web site is a virtual gold mine of information about all things sailing.

gus


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Gus, you can get answers to any questions you have here. To learn the "lingo"/nomenclature, there are many books that will get you going. Or just google the term, and you can get your answer easily. 

You'll be fine. Just go look at some boats, and buy the one that calls to you. There are some good deals out there. 

Good luck,
Ralph


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Ya know, I've talked with allot of boat owners over the past couple of years... I often start the conversation with "I love your boat, Or Nice Boat!" really nice boats I'll say; Permission to come aboard?"
> Now this is kind of sad when I hear the owner say; "Thanks, but I hate it" I've heard this response more then a few times which seems to indicate that it's a pretty common feeling! I don't press the owners for reasons and try to respect their privacy although sometimes I'll suggest "You can make it into a boat you love, don't you think?" Then I hear; "Eh I'm gonna sell it"
> 
> No, I don't hate my boat even though I know it's far from mental image of the boat I would love to have. So, fess up! Do you hate your boat?


No My Boat is a project and I have sailed it three times. The first two times I had problems with engines and water leaks and the swing keel. The last time it was good. I plan to sail two or three days on it next week and it may not sink, but I am sure that I will find things to fix. One day I will do more sailing that fixing. SEE YA


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

bashmaki said:


> I live in the midwest where there are not a lot of used boats to choose from without putting on quite a few miles. We have a couple pretty large inland lakes within 25 miles from here. They would be Lake Traverse & Big Stone Lake. These lakes make up part of the border between South Dakota and MN.
> 
> At present I'm trying to get familiar with the different brands & models. Looking at pluses and minus's of all of them. I looked at a Catalina 23 a couple of weeks ago and an old Tanzer 22, the other day. The Tanzer was a nice boat. It seems to be a buyers market right now with the economy the way it is and winter coming on here.
> I'm not afraid to fix anything. I grew up on a ranch where, if we needed something, we built it. If it was broke; we fixed it. I think the hardest thing for me to get onto is the lingo/nomenclature for all the gismo's,do-dads and what-for's on these sail boats. It will come with time I suppose.
> ...


If I haven't said it before Bash...Welcome Aboard!

Your post makes me smile...for my all women crew boating nomenclature has always been that 'do-dad' or that "wach-ya-ma-call-it"..hopefully sailing experience for them will change that as there are just too many do-dads.....you will pick it up quicker then you think.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

knothead said:


> Yeah, Ol Smack has been tamed apparently. Used to be a ban would just p!ss him off. Nowadays he just concentrates on making everybody on the Fight Club thread hug and play nice.
> Oh well, I guess it happens to the best of em.


Now dude, I'm always more than happy to fight...when there's a fight that _needs_ to be fought. Back in the day, as Caleb pointed out very recently, there was a group of chumps around here that like to beat people down. They wanted this place to be what they wanted it to be. It was like their club or something. They had their rules. And if you didn't tow the line, they ganged up and jumped you. I mean, what the hell?

So, I just jumped 'em back...relentlessly. And when they'd had enough of that and turned back to throwing down on newbs...the easiest target in the forum universe, I beat 'em down some more. I mean they're newbs for crying out loud.

As I say, I love a good fight. But if you're gonna do it, be a man about it. Fight someone your own size...and don't be a baby about it when you lose.

Anyway, they finally piped down. And in the end it became clear they didn't even like each other. They kept up the same fighting, going after each other even after I chilled. It's just what they do. So, in the end I was right. Why keep fighting? I'm more interested in big sailing.

Tamed? I don't think so. Just not interested in starting fights just to fight. That's what trolls do.

PS - Pain, you got me. I am just jealous over being stuck in a freakin' lake while your perusing the briny and slamming Brazilian rum. Here's a photo that's analogous to my current sailing level:


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

petmac said:


> I kind of like my boat.  I think that most sailors like their boats.


Petmac, It's boats like yours that made me want to paint my boat the same way.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Dude - that is a beautiful boat. Nice work.


----------



## smillinjack (Aug 13, 2009)

bashmaki said:


> I live in the midwest where there are not a lot of used boats to choose from without putting on quite a few miles. We have a couple pretty large inland lakes within 25 miles from here. They would be Lake Traverse & Big Stone Lake. These lakes make up part of the border between South Dakota and MN.
> 
> At present I'm trying to get familiar with the different brands & models. Looking at pluses and minus's of all of them. I looked at a Catalina 23 a couple of weeks ago and an old Tanzer 22, the other day. The Tanzer was a nice boat. It seems to be a buyers market right now with the economy the way it is and winter coming on here.
> I'm not afraid to fix anything. I grew up on a ranch where, if we needed something, we built it. If it was broke; we fixed it. I think the hardest thing for me to get onto is the lingo/nomenclature for all the gismo's,do-dads and what-for's on these sail boats. It will come with time I suppose.
> ...


You will do well with project boats.I have been hunting some teak wood for My hatch rails. I called a hardwood dealer in Atlanta for a 6 foot by 2 inch piece and they priced it at $340.00 bucks, I asked him what he was smoking? So now I am going to Clearwater FL to Don's Marine Salvage,they have two trailers full of it. Florida is the place to buy used boats. SEE YA


----------



## bashmaki (Oct 21, 2009)

Smackdaddy,
Now I know ALL the nomenclature on that four legged critter in that picture.
I grew up on those things.

gus


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Heh-heh, bash. One of these days I'll sail well enough to get the tall version. Welcome to SN dude.


----------



## Lostmt (Jun 4, 2006)

This is how I feel about my little 22' boat and she is my first. I love her and she will take care of me.

I'm one of them that bought a boat and never sailed before. I was even told I was to old to learn to sail. HAHA



flyingwelshman said:


> I love my boat!
> 
> She is my first.
> 
> ...


----------



## US27inKS (Feb 6, 2005)

smackdaddy said:


> Dude - that is a beautiful boat. Nice work.


Thanks, but really it's nothing that anyone couldn't do to their own boat. Just a few thousand hours and unlimited patience from your wife.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well! it would seem that the reverse is true! Maybe I should have made a thread " I love my boat" ? Maybe then the haters would have came out of the closet!


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Woo Hooo my 1,000th posting! and you saw it here! LOL


----------



## midnightsailor (May 23, 2003)

SECURITE--SECURITE-- DO NOT BURN *MINERAL SPIRITS* IN YOUR OIL LAMPS !!

I was serenely reading this thread and thinking how much i loved my new to me Freedom 33 which I have been living aboard since June. How wonderful she looks all cleaned up, wood varnished, overhead scribed white like new, soft music on the stereo, and the soft warm glow of the oil lamps burning, getting sleepy and almost ready to turn *in* and *what the heck is this? *All of a sudden there like a million tiny black ants, no flies, nowhat is this..floating in front of me this black like whispy smoke like stuff , like black snow,,*OH NO! NO! the oil lamp! * I look over at it and thick black smoke is pouring, I MEAN POURING !! out of it..quick put it out, how? outside quick...Well I just spent the last several hours vacumning and scrubing every surface, corner, crack and creavice, not to mention evry pillow, cushion, placemat, light fixture, book, dishrag, bell, compass, plant and sock in my boat trying to suck up this soot and smoke from my once , minutes before, spotless interior....oops wait gotta brush of the soot from the computer display...ok there , thats better, well I have every hatch, vent, and port open. Its freezing in here but atleast the air is clearing. 
I gotta go and finnish cleaning, and I have to say at this moment "I Still Love My bOat" but I could kill whoever suggested that you could burn mineral spirits in an oil lamp !! 
ITS NOT FUNNY


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Bummer!

Power went out at the house a couple years ago and a cheep dollar store candle holder caught fire...it did the same thing to half the house...The newly remodeled half bath that it was in has never been the same.


----------



## jrd22 (Nov 14, 2000)

US27inKS said:


> Just a few thousand hours and unlimited patience from your wife.


:laugher :laugher :laugher Boy, ain't that the truth!


----------



## rdstanley (Sep 23, 2006)

I love my boat. Matter of fact I couldn't imagine hating it. I quess some people are never satisfied though. These same people who hate their boats probably hate their homes, cars, and anything else they have. Pretty sad way to go though life I think.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I don't even have a boat to hate... that's what I hate.


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

*Consider myself lucky*

I wonder how many of the "haters", just hate sailing or owning a boat in general.

While Calypso is far from my dream boat, there is not a day when on my dinghy ride back to the dock, I don't look back longingly at her and consider myself lucky to have her. (Maybe I should be comitted? :laugher ) I even say that about my wife. Now I know I should be committed.:laugher


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Calypso - wait, does that mean you leave your wife on the boat? Nice tactic.


----------



## cormeum (Aug 17, 2009)

I must love my boat because when people look at her at the dock they say "that's a labor of love". :laugher


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

How many boats hate there owners ?


----------



## dacap06 (Feb 2, 2008)

*Boats hating their owners?!?!?!*



lapworth said:


> How many boats hate there owners ?


I think boats only hate owners that do not know how to sail well. Don't believe it? Just watch them misbehave and defy the owner's every intention! hehe

DaCAP


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

they might be trying to teach you a lesson but you know how stobburn sailors can be.


----------



## LittleMissMagic (Oct 13, 2006)

I love my boat, I just hate my engine!
:hammer


----------



## Soontobecruiser (Mar 15, 2008)

People who hate their boats probably aren't spending their free time on sites discussing boats.

I was away from my boat for 1 1/2 years and missed her a lot.


----------



## ramminjammin (Sep 17, 2007)

Love my boat
will she mind if I have two ?


----------



## SecondWindNC (Dec 29, 2008)

I hate petmac's boat - only cause I wish she were mine!


----------



## byr0n (Apr 6, 2009)

deniseO30 said:


> Now this is kind of sad when I hear the owner say; "Thanks, but I hate it" I've heard this response more then a few times which seems to indicate that it's a pretty common feeling! I don't press the owners for reasons and try to respect their privacy although sometimes I'll suggest "You can make it into a boat you love, don't you think?" Then I hear; "Eh I'm gonna sell it"


I travel 4 hours to my boat every week and still get giddy as a kid at christmas as I get close to her. I truly appreciate and love that I own my boat (outright even. Woohoo!).

One thing I have seen (I work in a boat store so I see a lot of boat owners) that is common in people who do not like their boats is their lack of patience.

This particular(ly lacking) trait makes a person buy a boat which they weren't prepared to own and it makes them fix/maintain a boat improperly. These people rarely give "quality time" to their chosen vessel, and regularly get frustrated with anything that requires time. Effective boat care especially, is at least 70% planning which of course, takes time.

The net result? I think we really should create an S.P.C.A for boats...


----------



## CalypsoP35 (Jul 24, 2006)

smackdaddy said:


> Calypso - wait, does that mean you leave your wife on the boat? Nice tactic.


No, it's actually the other way around, I leave my wife to go to my mistress, err..ahhhh...boat. Hmmm, I wonder what she's doing while I'm on Calypso.


----------



## JimMcGee (Jun 23, 2005)

I'm starting to go through boat withdrawal and she's not even going to be hauled for another week!

Jim


----------



## CaptKermie (Nov 24, 2006)

I cannot imagine hating a boat, even if it is a power boat, they are all an object of beauty, just like female humans. One of my favourite pastimes while at various marinas is to walk the docks and eyeball each and every one of them. I try to find some characteristic that appeals to me then admire that characteristic. Every boat has something about it to be admired, you just have to look for it. The only thing I don't like about boats is that I cannot afford to own more than one. I truly deserve to have a harem of them, perhaps a dozen or so, to bestow my affections on. They are one of the most beautiful creations of mankind bar none. Just my humble opinion.


----------



## lapworth (Dec 19, 2008)

I see your point CaptKermie but could I convince you to hate at least one power boat? maybe one of the boats in the movie Water World. Everyone hated the smoker boats thats why we loved seeing them blow up.


----------



## SoftJazz (Aug 31, 2009)

Smack, you need to save yer pennies & take a Big Sailing Vacation somewhere. It'll do your heart some good.

I hate that I don't yet have a boat. Right now, I crew for OPB (Other People's Boats). It's a good way to learn about maintenance & other things, & hopefully I'll figure out what I do & do not want in a boat, should that day come that I get one of my own.


----------



## osirissail (Oct 27, 2009)

Hating or loving your boat is not the point unless it cannot take you places you want to go. It is a machine and if it is inadequate for what you want then hate or disappointment follows. Regardless of the quirks or deficiencies of the boat if it can take you to glorious places then you love the boat.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

SoftJazz said:


> Smack, you need to save yer pennies & take a Big Sailing Vacation somewhere. It'll do your heart some good.


What are you saying?


----------



## sailortjk1 (Dec 20, 2005)

deniseO30 said:


> So, fess up! Do you hate your boat?


The one's that say this will not be hanging out here.
What happens though, is certain individuals will purchase a boat with out having any prior experience or education. They get in way over their heads and don't know how to get out. They bought the wrong boat for their intentions or their cruising grounds, or they purchase a boat that is not the right boat for what they want to do with it. So, it's the boats fault and the boat sucks. Wrong, generally its the lack of preparation and pre purchase research and education that sucks.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

CaptKermie said:


> I cannot imagine hating a boat, even if it is a power boat, they are all an object of beauty, just like female humans. One of my favourite pastimes while at various marinas is to walk the docks and eyeball each and every one of them. I try to find some characteristic that appeals to me then admire that characteristic. Every boat has something about it to be admired, you just have to look for it. The only thing I don't like about boats is that I cannot afford to own more than one. I truly deserve to have a harem of them, perhaps a dozen or so, to bestow my affections on. They are one of the most beautiful creations of mankind bar none. Just my humble opinion.


Here ya go Kermie...since you have a *LOT* of love to though around...


----------



## SoftJazz (Aug 31, 2009)

Stillraining, I have to go to the emergency room. When I saw that picture my lunch came up through my nose & part of it is still stuck. 

What were you looking for when you found that?


----------



## AndrewMac (Sep 11, 2009)

lol - I was wondering if anyone was going to post on this thread again, or whether stillraining had succeeded in posting a complete showstopper.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm not in that pic!!!!! GRRRRS.. Id say everyone is stunned lol


----------



## SundancerKid (Dec 21, 2008)

I don't hate my boat, I love it. I just hate other people's boats. Especially power boats. Especially BIG power boats driven by dimwit powerboaters who want to drive through our nice sheltered harbour creating maximum wash. :gunner 

Oh, and that picture. I hate that picture.


----------



## Stillraining (Jan 11, 2008)

Hee Hee!... 

My daughters found it a couple years ago doing a school report on obesity.... 

I said hey I have to have that!......Its my secret weapon I use every once in a while.....I think the last time I used it was for some guy fishing for a ton of fun with an all girl crew..:laugher


----------



## Editorneal (Apr 7, 2010)

*Lucky Bastards ...*

I live less than 100 feet from the water. I grew up on the water, spent 20 years in the Navy, and I can't afford a damn boat. Anyone who is so petty that they whine about their boat ought to be dragged behind someone else's boat and killed.


----------



## nemier (Jul 9, 2005)

...a bit harsh, but fair.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Not far from my YC there is a go fast boat for sale, it had to have cost 60-100 K when new. it's a mess just sitting there. one has to wonder how someone can spend so much money and loose interest in it.. but it seems to a very common thing.


----------



## Editorneal (Apr 7, 2010)

Thanks, nemier. Hopefully, in this wonderful American society I live in, I will be able to afford a ******* boat by the time I'm too old to enjoy it. I'm 57 years old and retirement is a distant dream, much less any kind of relaxation time. I sit on the dock and watch everyone else go by. It would cost $15,000 to use the dock if I owned a boat. I keep hoping I'll be able to afford a jon boat or find a wash-up. Seems the only people in the lower 48 who can afford boats already have boats, and the only people who win boats already have boats. And after eight years of Bush, we've hit parity with Zambeziland as far as everything else is concerned. Bring on 2012, Mayans.


----------



## kootenay (Sep 7, 2009)

I hate not having a boat. I look at you and am jealous. One day soon but right now its bareboat only. So every time you want to "hate" your boat think of those of us poor disadvantaged souls who don't have boats and should the guilt get to you and you want to donate your "horrible" boat to a poor disadvantaged sailor please think of me.


----------



## deniseO30 (Nov 27, 2006)

Well guys, I'd say if you really want a boat you can find one. There are free boats to be had just about everywhere in the world! Yes, you may have to work hard to make it sea worthy but at least you can do that as your time and budget allow. 

You have to be pro-active also.. don't expect someone to just call you one day saying "hey, wanna free boat?"


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Or find one cheap and trailor it. After I year without sailing I started sailing a canoe, then a duckboat. You can find a way.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I know this is gonna make some people unhappy. 

If you really want a boat, you get a boat. If you really want a boat you find a way, and rationalize what you have to do to get it. If you are offering excuses for why you don't have one, it means that you just don't want one bad enough.
When you start believing your own excuses, you're done. Pack your dream away because you have convinced yourself it won't happen.


----------



## Claudia1002 (Apr 4, 2010)

I think people hating their boat is the result of being outside of their limits...either monetarily or crew-wise, or even perhaps mechanical wise (repairs or mechanical ability). I've also seen a good many boats who were a status symbol rather than a hobby. Then it becomes a burden. 
Of course, there are some boats that are just lemons too, but I've never come across one that bad.

If your wife/husband/friends don't like to sail, get a boat you can man by yourself. 
If you can't afford a payment, buy one you can purchase with cash money. Then you only have registration, slip fees, minimal insurance to worry about, if it's a boat that isn't trailerable. Or even get a smaller boat that doesn't even require that. The boat has to fit you.

I still have my first boat (from childhood). It's the smaller sister of a sunfish, the minifish. It doesn't require registration, I keep it at the house and throw it on top of my truck when I want to go sailing. I can be flat broke and still go sailing. It would take bad health or weather to prevent me from sailing.
I put in 6 months of labor to repair and restore it after a storm sucked her up. $200 for a full restoration isn't bad at all. And now there's nothing on that boat that I can't fix. I'll always have something to sail. And she's good at shocking (and maybe horrifying) the power boaters when they see a sailboat planing and throwing water around like no tomorrow. 
She's good at reminding me of how simple and fun sailing should be. She's also taught me many lessons I have successfully applied to bigger boats (repairs, no motor, etc). She's just a hull, keel, rudder, and a sail and that's all you should really need. Bigger boat owners have looked down their noses at me and my dinghy boat (ignorant of the fact that I've also got a bigger boat) while telling me they can't go out because their motor won't start. What? It's a sail boat!

Okay I'm rambling now...  But I love that boat dearly. 

Anyway, sometimes you have to keep it simple or else you end up with something that is a burden instead of relaxing. The more complex something is, the more things can go wrong. 
Know your limits, both on and off the water.


----------



## Editorneal (Apr 7, 2010)

*Think I haven't tried?*

I appreciate the string of replies my patently depressive post has elicited. I assure all who have contributed that I have not just a) relied upon wishing and b) not tried to find a "fixer-upper."
I live in Norfolk, Va. I believe the greed level here where boats are concerned probably outstrips most of the United States. I see a lot of posts here from places where I have to legitimately wonder, "where do you slip your craft?"
I've posited offers for boats with holes in their hulls and been given "$10,000" as an answer -- for boats that likely cost $1,000 new. I am not going to finance a boat. I have the ability to moor a boat at a local Navy marina that would be within my means (lord knows the absurd $15,000 per year my condo association wants for a slip fee is out of my reach.)
I just can't find the damn (affordable, repairable) boat. I don't want a yacht, just something my wife (who also grew up on the water with boats) and I can enjoy. I've looked, God knows. It ain't there. Not for any reasonable cost. I wish I had the room to build one myself, but I don't. Just a hunger ... nothing I can't get over, and perhaps when I'm too old to enjoy the damn boat, one will come along that is within my budget. If I had had any sense, when I was growing up in the Northern Neck of Va., I'd have garaged some of the abandoned craft I used to see. When you're 16, you think you're going to live forever and be able to afford anything by the time you're 21. When the cold hand of 60 starts to tap you on the shoulder and recession, divorce, and a nation of "got mine, **** you" takes the wheel, you realize what a fool you were.
At least I've got a dock to sit on and so far, they're not running me off. It's better than nothing. Thanks for listening. Enjoy the summer.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Okay, who here is independently wealthy? Raise your hand.
That's what I thought.
If we can do it, you can do it. We just looked for reasons to make it work, not for reasons not to.


----------



## degreeoff (Oct 25, 2009)

Well I hate NEW boats...that I can't afford! My boat....well now that I am down to one and busy as hell getting her together with 85% of the hard stuff done I am loving it!....I now have working electrics (both 12v and 120 AND an inverter) working plumbing and all new cushions and wood work (hence the 15% not yet done...) I am seeing the final picture....WHEW! 17k later....


----------



## Capttman (Mar 4, 2010)

I love my boat, couldnt afford to buy a heavy displacement roomy good sailing boat, so I built one.... 47 feet of pure love...No excuses to sail..


----------



## puddinlegs (Jul 5, 2006)

Editorneal said:


> I appreciate the string of replies my patently depressive post has elicited. I assure all who have contributed that I have not just a) relied upon wishing and b) not tried to find a "fixer-upper."
> I live in Norfolk, Va. I believe the greed level here where boats are concerned probably outstrips most of the United States. I see a lot of posts here from places where I have to legitimately wonder, "where do you slip your craft?"
> I've posited offers for boats with holes in their hulls and been given "$10,000" as an answer -- for boats that likely cost $1,000 new. I am not going to finance a boat. I have the ability to moor a boat at a local Navy marina that would be within my means (lord knows the absurd $15,000 per year my condo association wants for a slip fee is out of my reach.)
> I just can't find the damn (affordable, repairable) boat. I don't want a yacht, just something my wife (who also grew up on the water with boats) and I can enjoy. I've looked, God knows. It ain't there. Not for any reasonable cost. I wish I had the room to build one myself, but I don't. Just a hunger ... nothing I can't get over, and perhaps when I'm too old to enjoy the damn boat, one will come along that is within my budget. If I had had any sense, when I was growing up in the Northern Neck of Va., I'd have garaged some of the abandoned craft I used to see. When you're 16, you think you're going to live forever and be able to afford anything by the time you're 21. When the cold hand of 60 starts to tap you on the shoulder and recession, divorce, and a nation of "got mine, **** you" takes the wheel, you realize what a fool you were.
> At least I've got a dock to sit on and so far, they're not running me off. It's better than nothing. Thanks for listening. Enjoy the summer.


Wow, really sad posts Editorneal... Here's the deal, and it really is a lemons/lemonade kind of thing. There are plenty of rarely used old boats sitting on trailers in dry sail and storage yards that can be had for a song. One place I can think of at the moment has at least a dozen Cal 20's just doing nothing but growing fuzz. I'm guessing some of these could be had for about $500, maybe even for free. Same with something like a Rhodes 19. With some weekends and elbow grease, and not huge cash outlay, you could have something like this spiffed up and seaworthy. Will you cruise the med in one? No, but if sitting on the dock has you down, one of these will most certainly have you 'on' the water rather than next to it. The nation of 'I got mine' is all good and well if you're comparing yourself to 'them', but I'd rather sail 100 days a year on a Cal 20 than 4 a year on a Swan. You know the Morris 52 adds you see in all the glossy sailing rags these days? Went to HS with the owner. Nothing wrong with him or his lovely boat. He's done very well for himself. In the end though, I'm plenty happy with my own hunk of much cheaper fiberglass. I'll never have enough $$ to do everything I'd like to it, but I feel just plain full of good fortune to have what I think is a great boat even if it isn't a Morris, Swan, or Hinckley.


----------



## jarcher (Jul 29, 2008)

I have a love/hate relationship with my boat. I love her when we're out racing or even just tooling along in a nice breeze. When I'm below at the slip in the pouring rain and I'm counting the leaks, not so much. 

I had a lot of nasty surprises after I took possession. I didn't know just how rare my boat is, and I sure didn't know that the rig is nearly two feet taller than the standard rig. Can you say weather helm?

But I'm coming into my second year with her, and at this point many leaks are fixed, the ratty cushions are replaced, the mold is killed and cleaned (mostly), the vents have been replaced and work, meat hooks are gone ( I love T-900), and a bunch of other things are done. The blown out sails have been replaced and the main sail area reduced a bit, so hopefully that weather helm and healing force will be under control.

Now I love her a little more. 

This season, I'm doing a bunch more stuff and although I know there will always be stuff to fix or upgrade or improve upon, I'll be spending less time fixing and more time sailing.

Last summer we didn't have much good weather, and this summer my wife is going to be learning to sail. With some good weather, everything should fall together by the end of the season.

So maybe it just takes a little time with a boat for the relationship to grow. And if not, sell her and get another!


----------



## Claudia1002 (Apr 4, 2010)

Editorneal said:


> I appreciate the string of replies my patently depressive post has elicited. I assure all who have contributed that I have not just a) relied upon wishing and b) not tried to find a "fixer-upper."
> I live in Norfolk, Va. I believe the greed level here where boats are concerned probably outstrips most of the United States. I see a lot of posts here from places where I have to legitimately wonder, "where do you slip your craft?"
> I've posited offers for boats with holes in their hulls and been given "$10,000" as an answer -- for boats that likely cost $1,000 new. I am not going to finance a boat. I have the ability to moor a boat at a local Navy marina that would be within my means (lord knows the absurd $15,000 per year my condo association wants for a slip fee is out of my reach.)
> I just can't find the damn (affordable, repairable) boat. I don't want a yacht, just something my wife (who also grew up on the water with boats) and I can enjoy. I've looked, God knows. It ain't there. Not for any reasonable cost. I wish I had the room to build one myself, but I don't. Just a hunger ... nothing I can't get over, and perhaps when I'm too old to enjoy the damn boat, one will come along that is within my budget. If I had had any sense, when I was growing up in the Northern Neck of Va., I'd have garaged some of the abandoned craft I used to see. When you're 16, you think you're going to live forever and be able to afford anything by the time you're 21. When the cold hand of 60 starts to tap you on the shoulder and recession, divorce, and a nation of "got mine, **** you" takes the wheel, you realize what a fool you were.
> At least I've got a dock to sit on and so far, they're not running me off. It's better than nothing. Thanks for listening. Enjoy the summer.


If you're in Norfolk like your location says, here ya go:

Richmond craigslist under $5K

Find a boat and go sailing.


----------



## Editorneal (Apr 7, 2010)

Working on it. I'll post again when I have something positive to add. Thanks, all.


----------



## RaptorAT (Mar 29, 2010)

Editorneal- Yes we woudl all love to own pretty sailboats. Personally I can not afford one yet which is why I sail OPB and CB. 
OPB- Other peoples boats!! There are tons of folks out there that have boats they can not sail single handed and nobody to go out sailing with. This is sad and well mildly incomprehensible but true. This is true of both racing and cruising and even random daysailing. Figure out where your local sailors hang out and go there. You will meet folks who are always looking for crew. You said you were in norfolk,va try attending this event http://www.schoonerrace.org/pdfs/100501dockboxbenefit.pdf I know some of the organizers and many are always looking for crew. I have been on some of the most lovely boats doing the OPB thing. Oysters to fireboats.

CB- CLub boats. I belong to a club that allows me to take their boats whenever I feel like it. I know other cities have this as well. I am not sure what the name of the norfolk one is but there is liekly a club where you can take boats out after proving you are safe. These can be great deals in terms of meeting folks that sail as well as meeting folks who own boats too.


----------



## SW329xl (Mar 25, 2010)

Claudia1002 said:


> If you're in Norfolk like your location says, here ya go:
> 
> Richmond craigslist under $5K
> 
> Find a boat and go sailing.


Whoa. An MX Ray for $1,400. That is one heck of a fun to cost ratio. Plus with that boat, you could cancel your gym membership. I have seen those running in the 3k - 4k range for the most part. Definitely a buyers market.


----------



## agrainofsand (Jul 19, 2009)

I love my boat. It will soon be my home, my life as I leave California for the South Pacific and never return. Lookout world here I come.


----------



## daydreamer92 (Feb 16, 2010)

Editorneal, go check out boatyards. Look in the corner at the uncovered, weathered old boats. See if they are yard owned boats for sail and go from there. Sometimes they are just really dirty. Sometimes they are really dirty and need a few things fixed.

If I can walk out in February and stumble on a Tartan 27 and get it for a quarter of what was listed as "minimum bid" by March, you can find your gem, too. This was just one small yard, too.

Google "boat yard" or "marina" or "yacht yard" for where you live, zoom in on the map and check out the little markers. Look at websites links of any of them, check their for sale sections, maybe they have a cheap ol' boat for sale. Or call. Or go wander through some of them since they are probably open now. 

There are soooo many boats out there sitting, there is bound to be one for every one who wants one, even people on a shoestring budget. 

Don't lose heart and good luck to you.


----------

